# Anyone who knows anything about steak, HELP ME!



## Banana Brain (May 14, 2006)

I mean, please help me?
What cut is the leanest/fattiest? Which cuts are more prized? Are leaner  steaks  better tasting than fattier ones or the opposite? What is considered (by you or whoever else it is that decides) the best cut of steak I could order/cook? Thanks!


----------



## ironchef (May 14, 2006)

Please read the link below. It should answer any questions you may have.

http://new.cbbqa.com/meat/beef/Steak.html


----------

